# Poison Ivy that looks like grape clusters??



## cc-rider (Jul 29, 2003)

Sorry for the poor picture! Hubby isn't much of a photographer. 

This is growing up an evergreen tree. I initially thought it was wild grape because of the clusters of berries. Does poison ivy get clusters that look like grapes??? I also have wild grapes in the area, and the berry clusters look the same, so now I'm afraid to try ANYTHING around there. LOL.

I am in central Ohio. Region 5, I think.


----------



## Ellendra (Jul 31, 2013)

Wild grape leaves look very different from poison ivy. 

I wouldn't suggest eating any berries you couldn't identify from the leaves, with or without poison ivy!


----------



## cc-rider (Jul 29, 2003)

Oh man, it IS poison ivy! I just looked up "poison ivy berry pictures" and they DO look like grape clusters. I didn't know that. Egads.


----------

